# Oceanic Glass Canopy Broke! Need Help!



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a 75gal oceanic aquarium. The measurement for both the "24 in" glass pieces are really 23 1/2 inches. I want to order a replacement canopy but I'm not sure if it will fit my tank. When I look online I can't find the real dementioins of other canopies. Its kind of frustrating. Can anyone help... I thought I herd all-glass is a sub division of oceanic or maybe the other way around not sure. But I need help! My tank is standard 48in x 18in!! Thanks for any help anyone may offer!


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

My suggestion would be to take your measurements to a LFS and measure some canopies they have to get the right size. This is what I did with my 125 and found out the 40B lids fit perfect. Since you are just buying 1 or 2 I don't think the price will be much different with shipping from ordering online. If you have to order online I would contact the retailer to check on the size and make sure it is the right size.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would definitely go to your lfs, the aqueon tops will probably fit. It's not worth the hassle of getting your money back from ups or fed-ex when they break the glass.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to a glass shop or hardware store. It's considerably cheaper and they will cut the glass to the exact dimensions. Make sure you tell them you want beveled (rounded) edges.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

I broke the top on my 55g oceanic and it looks like just regular glass, when yours broke did it shatter into a million tiny not sharp pieces (tempered) or did it break into larger sharp shards (not tempered)??


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine didn't shatter or really break. I bought the tank used. When I bought it the back panel glass pieces of the canopy were fine. It was the front one's whoes handle were broke and the corners were chipped. My handles said oceanic on them. I took my glass to a glass place which would cut me two new pieces. And they said it wasn't tempered. And that makes sense because if your lid would break you wouldn't have to deal with a million pieces of glass in your tank.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I bought a 90g Oceanic tank off craigslist a while back that was missing the entire glass top. I went to Dr. Foster & Smith cause it's the only place I found where you can actually buy the Versa Top pieces separately so ordered up a 6ft silicon hinge for the middle that holds the separate pieces together and a new 6ft plastic back piece and a couple new handles for the glass lid and it's good to go.


----------

